# Dad (65) made redundant - SW entitlements?



## LouthLass (7 Jan 2009)

I have read through some threads along with checking out the SW website and I just need someone to confirm that I am understanding the procedure correctly (by no means am I an expert in this field).

My dad has worked for the same construction company for nearly 40 years and was made temporarily redundant before Christmas.  The company said they may have work in April but have not committed to it and they have offered him the choice of taking redundancy.  They have indicated that he will get the minimum of 2 weeks per year of employment only.

He signed on before Christmas (first time in over 20 years!) but has not heard anything from SW to date.  He is reluctant to chase it up as he 'doesnt want to make a fuss' but he is dipping into his savings to see himself and my mum over the last couple of weeks.  

From what I have read am I right in the following info:

He would be entitled to Jobseekers Benefit which is not means tested due to his level of PRSI contributions for the last 20 years rather than JA which is means tested? 
As my mum was a housewife all her life, he is entitled to claim an additional supplement for a dependent adult?
He is not entitled to the House Benefits Package as he has not been claiming for more than 15 months?
Even though he turns 66(stage retirement age) next December he is still expected to be actively seeking employment in order to qualify for JB.

Also, I have tried to find the answers to the following queries but don't seem to have much luck in finding it so any advice would be much appreciated.

My mum has had health problems for most of her adult life and she will need further medical procedures in the next couple of years.  Unfortunately, neither my dad nor her had ever taken out health insurance and had to pay for all her medical expenses.  She is currently in receipt of the Drug Payment Scheme (?), paying €90pm for her prescriptions.  Due to the change in circumstances, would they be entitled to any further assistance possibly with a medical card?

When my dad receives his redundancy payment, will this affect his entitlement to JB even though it is not means tested?

Apologies for the long post but I would appreciate someone else's more experienced opinion on the above.  I just want to make sure my parents will be ok as its a big change for them and I hate to see them worry.

All contributions would be much appreciated.

Kind regards

LL


----------



## gipimann (7 Jan 2009)

At age 65, your father may be entitled to the State Pension (transition) - used to be called retirement pension, which is PRSI based not means-tested. I checked the operational guidelines for this pension, and it only states that the person must be retired from employment, so doesn't specifically state if redundancy rather than retirement is covered.

You could download an application form here

Whether he claims JB or State Pension (transition), he can claim for your mother as a Qualified Adult if she has no income in her own right.

The Household Benefits Package (electricity or gas units, TV licence, telephone rental) are not payable to persons signing on regardless of age or how long they've been signing on. He would qualify for it at age 66 once on the State Pension (contributory).

While waiting for JB (or the pension) your father may be entitled to Supplementary Welfare Allowance - it is means-tested, so savings would be assessed. However, it would stop a drain on the savings while waiting for JB.

Yes, they can apply for a medical card given the changed circumstances.


----------



## theengineer (7 Jan 2009)

Hi
Sorry to hear about your dads position.
redundancy is 2 weeks per year plus 1...this is tax free, 
It may affect the JB but only for a short time, the citizen information website gives details.

Yore dad will get JB, if his employer paid the correct prsi for him, some employers in construction did not pay this, he may be entitled to some tax back.

He should apply straight away for a medical card.,, make sure he also mentions your mums health problem. he will need to get a doctor to fill in part of the medical card form, where the doctor accepts him/family as patients. He can apply for this straight away. 

While he is on JB, which i understands only lasts for 12 months, due to recent budget, and not 15 as pre budget, he must be able to prove he is actively seeking work, so register with fas, 

JB is not means assessed
JA is means assessed.

I am not sure of what happens at 65, i think he is entitled to the old age pension ( contributory),,, he will then get free travel, tv licence etc .

I would advise you to call to a citizen information office, or phone up, they are very good at advising.


----------



## Bronte (8 Jan 2009)

You should look into the entitlements of your mother as well.  Depending on her age she may be able to 'purchase' a pension and I believe a certain number of years bringing up children nowadays entitles you to a certain number of years of 'stamps' (PRSI contributions).


----------



## nesbitt (8 Jan 2009)

He may also be able to apply to have 'bin collection charges' waivered from the local authority. Just phone appropriate environmental dept of the local authority.


----------



## nesbitt (8 Jan 2009)

As far as I recall a redundancy payment over 20k (?) is counted as means but on a sliding scale not euro for euro. Phone citizens advice and ask specifically giving an example they should be able to tell you exactly.


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Jan 2009)

As your dad is *over* 55 the amount of statutory payment he receives will *not* affect his entitlement to Jobseekers benefit.
He can then apply for his State transition pension if he has chosen to retire. Assuming he has a full PRSI record his pension will be payable at ahigher rate with a qualified adult portion for your mother.
 At age *66* he should apply for the Household benefit package (assuming that only he and your mother live in the house).
Depending on the amount of the redundancy it may have an affect on the medical card application but he should apply anyhow. Be sure to mention the *costs* of doctors visits and medication on the application


----------



## LouthLass (9 Jan 2009)

Many thanks for all your replies, they have been very detailed.................however, my dad can be so stubborn at times!!  He has never been unemployed in his life apart from the odd week here or there and not for the last 20 years.  He is of the mindset that he does not want any handouts, even though he is entitled to them.  He won't apply for the medical card as he doesn't want to be seen to receiving assistance!  No matter what I say to try to convince him, he is determined at this time to try and get another job and support himself and my mum as he has done for over the last 40 years!!  As for the state pension - he won't even entertain the thought either as he still feels fit enough to work - proud or stubborn - take your pick!!

Once again, many thanks for all the responses and if anyone has any suggestions on how to convince him to take what he may be entitled to that would be MUCH appreciated.

Kind regards

LL


----------



## Sunny (9 Jan 2009)

LouthLass said:


> Many thanks for all your replies, they have been very detailed.................however, my dad can be so stubborn at times!! He has never been unemployed in his life apart from the odd week here or there and not for the last 20 years. He is of the mindset that he does not want any handouts, even though he is entitled to them. He won't apply for the medical card as he doesn't want to be seen to receiving assistance! No matter what I say to try to convince him, he is determined at this time to try and get another job and support himself and my mum as he has done for over the last 40 years!! As for the state pension - he won't even entertain the thought either as he still feels fit enough to work - proud or stubborn - take your pick!!
> 
> Once again, many thanks for all the responses and if anyone has any suggestions on how to convince him to take what he may be entitled to that would be MUCH appreciated.
> 
> ...


 
Fair play to him. Sounds like it will be difficult to change his mind. He needs to get it out of his mind that this is a handout. He has been paying PRSI for 40 years for this very reason and is entitled to every bit of support that the State provides and he is eligible for without feeling the smallest bit of guilt. Tell him, he is simply dipping into his PRSI savings!


----------



## LouthLass (9 Jan 2009)

Thanks Sunny, tried that about the PRSI contributions he has made but that was a non-starter also.  Think the main difficulty he is having is possibly acknowledging his age, he is fit and active and has never had a day off sick that I can recall and basically, he does not feel that he is nearly a pensioner!  That and the mindset of taking 'handouts' as he calls them.  My dad provided for all of us when we were growing up and we are very proud of him so this is why I want to try and make sure he is taken care of now!


----------



## gipimann (9 Jan 2009)

It might be worth telling your dad that although he can't work and claim the State Pension (transition), he can work and claim the State Pension (Contributory) which he'll be eligible for at age 66 - so he could look on this year as a career break!


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Jan 2009)

If he had paid into any other type of insurance policy would he accept the lump sum when it matured. PRSI is his insurance policy which becomes his pension and there are no brownie points for not claiming his entitlement, just the loss of pension for the unclaimed time.

However I can understand where he is coming from and I take my hat off to him.


----------



## nesbitt (9 Jan 2009)

All good points already made the only other thing I can add is to point out to him that he is dipping into his savings to support himself.  I do on the one hand take my hat off to him but he really should have no qualms about taking his entitlements as stated he contributed his PRSI for years.  With so many 'grabby' others out there it would be great if your Dad got his due after working all his life.


----------



## PatC (9 Jan 2009)

Your dad should have paid into the construction workers pension fund which at his age he can claim a lump sum and weekly allowance from. This is a fund which he has been paying into all his life weekly out of his wages. It is not a hand out but his own money back.


----------



## LouthLass (9 Jan 2009)

gipimann said:


> It might be worth telling your dad that although he can't work and claim the State Pension (transition), he can work and claim the State Pension (Contributory) which he'll be eligible for at age 66 - so he could look on this year as a career break!



This may actually work with trying to persuade him, clever point, many thanks gipimann!



Black Sheep said:


> If he had paid into any other type of insurance policy would he accept the lump sum when it matured. PRSI is his insurance policy which becomes his pension and there are no brownie points for not claiming his entitlement, just the loss of pension for the unclaimed time.
> 
> However I can understand where he is coming from and I take my hat off to him.



Again, another clever way of getting the point across to him from a different perspective, much appreciated.



nesbitt said:


> All good points already made the only other thing I can add is to point out to him that he is dipping into his savings to support himself.  I do on the one hand take my hat off to him but he really should have no qualms about taking his entitlements as stated he contributed his PRSI for years.  With so many 'grabby' others out there it would be great if your Dad got his due after working all his life.



Nesbitt, I totally agree with you, this is why it is so frustrating at the moment trying to get him to look at the whole situation differently. Unfortunately though, as you mentioned, 'grabby' others have given the social welfare system a stigma that some people just will not overlook, my dad included!  He could never get his head round healthy fit people relying on the state to get by when he has worked all his life and I think this has a lot to do with his current thinking on this - he still believes he should be earning his money with a weeks hard graft!



PatC said:


> Your dad should have paid into the construction workers pension fund which at his age he can claim a lump sum and weekly allowance from. This is a fund which he has been paying into all his life weekly out of his wages. It is not a hand out but his own money back.



PatC - he has paid into this scheme, is it that simple as to just contact them and ask for a lump sum and weekly allowance??  Do you happen to know if this would affect his redundancy payment or his JB??

TBH, feeling a bit out of my depth with all this, I just want to make sure he and my mum are looked after properly and I want all the correct information so I could pass it on to them and try my best to get my dad to apply for everything from bins to medical cards.  Would anyone know if I made an appointment with the local citizens advice and spoke to them on behalf of my dad without him present (again his pride will come into this, I know for a fact he will refuse to ask them for any help!) would they tell me what exactly he and my mum may be entitled to??

To everyone that has taken the time to respond to this I want to express my thanks, having a forum like this with so many people of different experiences and expertise really goes a long way to helping people like me who basically have not got a clue about some areas - many thanks


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Jan 2009)

Of course you can speak with citizens information (it's not necessary to have your dad present). It would help if you made some notes in advance to make sure you give them all the relevant details and saves time as they are very busy at the moment due to the unemployment situation. Also at the beginning of a new year a lot of tax querries come in to them.

If he receives a lump sum or pension from CIF it should not affect his redundancy, pension or JB


----------



## PatC (10 Jan 2009)

Your dad would have got a statement from CWPF (recently formed from the older CIF). It would have stated what his pension was worth to date - amount of contributions to date etc.. It is now his time to claim this pension. His various options for claiming would be clearly laid out in leaflets with this letter. Ring them . Phone number is on the letter. They will help with his options. He will have a couple,which involve various endowment policies ,lump sums,weekly allowances and so on. He will be busy with forms in the future- something a hard working man like him has probably been dodgying all his life. This time next year he will probably teach you a thing or two about entitlements as he mixes with more people in their happy retirement years.


----------



## keredern (12 Jan 2009)

You have received some excellent advice and some great pointers for changing your Dad's way of thinking.
But it will be really difficult to change almost 50 years of this independent psychology. He is a remarkable man and you are very lucky to have such a role model & parent as he. I wish I had had such a father!!
Regarding him making any claim for pension, UB, etc. you could advise him as stated by others above but also point out that he can do lots of voluntary work which will benefit the local community and/or those less well off. This might also help with the pride thing.
Really wish him, you and your Mum the best.


----------



## LouthLass (18 Feb 2009)

Many, many thanks for all the replies, they have helped point me in the right direction.  My dad is very proud man, turns out he has not even applied for redundancy as he is hoping he will have a job again come April as previously indicated by his old employers and no amount of talking to him will make him see a different way of thinking.  Apart from driving my mum absolutely nuts with being round the house all day every day (by the way, the outside yard has never been so clean) , he is spending lots of time with his grandsons which he never did before so at least the positive way of looking at this is that he has definitely bonded with them in a way he never did before.  To be honest, I think he was in shock when it first happened and now as time goes on, he is adjusting to it so who knows, maybe some day soon he will come round to the way of thinking that spending time with family is more important than working at his age.  

Hopefully that day will come soon and based on the advice from the very helpful posters here I too will be able to help him.

Many thanks once again to everyone.

Kind regards

LL


----------

